# Birnam Wood Golden Retrievers



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there. I've posted on this forum only a couple times before but I've been a long time stalker  My family had a golden retriever, Ginger, for 11.5 years, but she passed away last year in October. We miss her terribly and I absolutely hate not having a dog. I work at a natural pet food store and get to see everyone coming in with their dogs; I seem to be teasing myself haha! I've been researching about how to select a good breeder for a year now. I've interviewed a few and visited a breeder but have been put off by some issue of one sort or another every time. I fully understand the importance of clearances and will obviously not be looking at backyard breeders or pet stores. Our previous retriever was from Golden Acres, but they are no longer breeding. Ginger was supposed to be a show dog but she was too timid for it. Anywho, we would like a reputable breeder hopefully with a track record of long lifespans. The breeder that I'm particularly interested in is Birnam Wood Golden Retrievers. They seem beyond professional and have absolutely gorgeous dogs. Does anyone have any comments about this breeder or any puppy owners with their experiences? I've already sent them an email earlier this week, but I have yet to receive a reply. But its the holidays, and I'm sure they have a lot of other people to respond to as well. Anyways, if anyone has an opinion on this breeder, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

They do have beautiful dogs and another member that would be able to give some more information on them would be *PointGold*. She has a Birnam Wood girl "Zoom" and I believe she knows the breeders very well!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*I second*

If Pointgold gives a thumbs up for this breeder, you really don't need another opinion. She's the "gold standard" for advice around here as far as I'm concerned  (tee hee)

Best of Luck on your puppy mission. I know the empty house feeling and can't wait to see you posting photos of your new baby on here next year


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sylvia at Birnam Wood is an icon in the breed. She is the editor of the Golden Retriever News and has bred many of the breed's top winners and producers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If I had to name the 3 people in the breed whom I most respect, for their breeding program and the dogs they have produced, their ethics and their contribution to the breed, Sylvia would be right up there, probably at the top.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

esSJay said:


> They do have beautiful dogs and another member that would be able to give some more information on them would be *PointGold*. She has a Birnam Wood girl "Zoom" and I believe she knows the breeders very well!!


My puppy is Zoom's grand-daughter, and from what I understand, my Hush looks like a Zoom clone. 

I can guarantee PointGold will rave about Sylvia and Birnam Woods dogs... I know when I began my puppy search and was interested in a Birnam Woods puppy Laura had nothing but fantastic things to say about Sylvia. 

The other week when I was speaking with the president of my local GR club and she inquired about Hush's pedigree we got to talking about Sylvia's breeding operation, and she had nothing but great things to say about her incredible contributions to the breed.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh this is all great news! I knew I had found a great breeder, but its good to here that Sylvia and Birnam Wood is such a winner! Now, I've heard that the waiting list is like 3 years long. Is this true? Also, does anyone know about the lifespans possibilities of some Birnam Wood dogs? Not sure if its even possible to get that answer, but a previous breeder we had looked at said her dogs barely ever make it past 10 years. Needless to say, that was a major let down and a big thing for us to look for in future breeder prospects.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You probably should go straight to Sylvia to ask about life span and waiting lists. You can also do some research on life span by researching Birnam Wood on k9data.com


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

I highly recommend Birnam Wood and Sylvia. She is extremely concerned about health and temperament in Goldens and does her best when breeding. If she does not have anything available she can point you to other good breeders in the area.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh ok thanks! Yes, I emailed the address on the website but haven't received a reply just yet. I guess its just the waiting game now, haha! Hope everyone had a great Christmas and will have a happy New Year!


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Sylvia may take a while to get back to you, but she will. I emailed her in October when I began my breeder search. She did not have any available litters when I spoke with her, but she was very helpful in guiding me to the breeder I am working with now.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys, back again! I've still yet to hear back from Birnam Woods after I emailed her. Should I email her again or does that seem like we are impatient, because we really aren't. Just excited  Is there another email address that I missed or is it just the one through the Birnam Woods website? Thanks for any advise!


----------



## lilbitofsunshine (Feb 5, 2011)

I was also very eager to speak to Birnam Woods about a future show dog but have yet to receive a reply to my email sent last month. 

However, she must be get absolutely flooded with emails and I imagine it can be difficult to keep up with them, not to mention everything she has to do. I was a little disappointed, as I LOVE her dogs, but I totally understand, a person just can't do everything. I'm ashamed to admit, there have been puppy inquiry emails to me (with my other breed) that have gone unanswered simply due to lack of time to answer all of them. I tried hard not to let that happen but, it happens. 

I wouldn't think it out of line to email one more time, just to bring yours to the "top of the stack" so to speak. Good luck!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Call her. She's busy at shows, grooming her dogs, working them, training them, maybe even tending to a litter. I can imagine that it is MUCH easier to talk on the phone for a few minutes than find the time to sit down and reply to emails. Perserverence counts!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If I were either of you I would try to go to a show and meet the breeders. There are a lot of them coming up that are in So Cal - including the LA Specialty in April and the SD Specialty in May. Either of those would be GREAT places since specialties generally have a big entry - meaning lots of breeders will be there.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She was very busy putting together the National Specialty issue fo the GR News - she told me she'd been pretty much 24/7 on it. It will take her a while to get caught up on things, and official GRCA business has to come first. You could send another inquiry, though.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Calling her would be my number one option for any breeder as I like to speak one on one with them but I was unable to locate a number. Any help with this? I did end up emailing her yesterday though. I would love to go the shows to see her and her dogs, but I live in AZ, sooo...


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

My first golden's father was a Birnam Woods dog, Trac. I never met Sylvia but Trac was a beautiful dog. Jake had a wonderful disposition and was an integral part of our family. We still miss him.

This is Trac:

Pedigree: Ch Birnam Wood's Posi-Traction CD, OS


----------

